# Sonicmojo In Alberta!



## Sonicmojo (Feb 8, 2013)

Joined HTS a few weeks back and as promised - we are now underway with the new basement reno! First some history....

Since we moved into this house back in 97 - we have constantly struggled in the "TV" area with odd angles, strange wall placement (former owners) and other oddities. I estimate I have moved our gear around to every available wall and configuration possible over the last ten years. Finally my wife had enough (with my surrounds up on speaker stands - threatening to tip over anytime anyone walks by them).

So we decided to gut the two main areas of the basement and completely re-purpose them into a dedicated "media" room (not specifically just theater) and a new office/studio for me with pro grade soundproofing etc. This reno will include tearing out ALL the existing drywall, flooring, baseboards including the ceiling - to get us right down to studs so we can re-purpose the entire area.

We are also tearing out the old furnace and re-rerouting the heating vents etc to ensure we have a nice warm room to enjoy. The current layout with a two bit Home Depot laminate floor and microthin underlay - coupled with poorly placed HVAC makes this joint more like a meat locker in the winter.

The "media" room will be multipurpose in nature. We need to have a comfortable, WARM (this is one of the main reasons we are redoing everything) inviting environment for a variety of leisure activities. Movies, 2 channel music listening, gaming (My 8 year now has a WII for the first time , reading, entertaining and yes - just watching TV.

Room Stats

Media Room: 14' wide (Screen wall) x 18' deep
Windows: 1 - along the right wall (exterior)
Seating: New sectional - will be approx 10-11' feet away from screen

Studio/Office: 10x12ft
Windows: Lots!
Seating: Comfy

System Integration

The plan is to wall mount our Samsung 42 LCD on the feature wall and then have a motorized screen come down just in front of it when projection is required. For run of the mill TV viewing - watching the news, PVR'd shows etc - we will be go to the Samsung for anything like this in addition to game play with the WII etc.

The big excitement for me is the studio grade rack system that will be inset into the feature wall. This baby will have everything at fingertips and will be wired for the future 

Gear

A quick look at what will form the heart of the new 2013 HT build starting in late Feb 2013

The "Rack"

Pioneer Elite VSX-23THX AVR
Creek EVO 5350 2 Channel Integrated Amp
Oppo BDP-83
Pace 758D HD TV Reciever (with PVR)
Technics 1210M5G Direct Drive Turntable
Musical Surroundings Phononema II Phono Stage
Audio Technica AT150MLX MM Cartridge
Ortofon 2M Bronze MM Cartridge

HTPC (Bench testing during March 2013)

CPU: Intel i3-3225
Motherboard: ASUS P8H77-M
GPU: Intel HD4000
Memory: Kingston Hyper-X Genesis (2x4GB)
Optical: Pioneer DVD-212DBK
HDD: Crucial M4 64GB
Case: Silverstone GD06B
PSU: PC Power-Cooling Silencer MK III
OS: Windows 7 Professional 64Bit SP1

Gaming

Nintendo WII (2012 Model)

Speakers

Monitor Audio Silver RS6 Floorstanding Loudspeakers
Monitor Audio Silver RSCLR Center Channel
Monitor Audio Silver RSFX Surround Channels (X2)
Miller & Kreisel V-75 Mark II Powered Sub

Video

TV: Samsung 40' LCD HD
Projector : TBD
Screen: TBD

Other Equipment

Network: TBD
Storage: TBD

Software

J.River Media Center 18.0.129 (HTPC Movie and Music Playback)

Cheers!

Sonicmojo

PS: LOTS of pictures are next!


----------



## Sonicmojo (Feb 8, 2013)

First some "as it was" photos to get us started....

Staring into a room of angles...










Looking into my old studio










View from the "angled" room










And another view of the old "media" room











Up next....teardown!


Cheers!

VP


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

:yay: for a new build - subscribed!

And, you were not kidding on the angles mate - that is just crazy!


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks like a fun build! Please share more pictures as you progress. And those angles may not be bad for acoustics.


----------

